# Treating mareks in the ground



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Someone posted on a chicken page I'm on they successfully removed mareks from their property and the state tested the ground and it's been mareks free for a year... 


Someone got rid of mareks in their yard:

Jem lives up in the desert where it freezes HARD. I remember she took a torch to the ground. Raked. Torched. Removed all debris. Torched. Sprayed Virkon before winter if I am not mistaken. It took at least a year.

Burned again after the freeze and sprayed. Was a very strenuous process. Tested clean for a year and 2 years later we haven't had an ill bird.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only thing I could find mentioned formaldehyde as the main component for disinfection. That can't happen for obvious reasons. Talk to the state. They've got to have some sort of information on it. 

In digging I also came across several papers that assert that every flock has Mareks in it. That with its being so prevalent that it would be next to impossible for it not to be.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I read thst virkon, S kills mareks in the ground. But I don't know if anything is really true and proven. 
Yep I've been reading thst every flock probably has mareks or some strain of mg.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I haven't seen that article on 'cleaning up the desert', but I suspect it's either coincidence or something else - I would like more information and background.
Mareks can live in the ground for years, once you have had chickens with Mareks on the land it would be well nigh impossible to eradicate - maybe an A-bomb, but that's about it!
It has been suggested by several reputable sources that indeed the majority of backyard flocks have Mareks. Many times it is dormant in the bird and will never be seen since the bird had developed an immunity to it.
It is a viral disease of the herpes family, so is slowly mutating which is why the vaccine is a bit hit/miss. Mareks is something the NPIP program can monitor for - for a fee...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

ME, if you live in the dessert and burn your property, yes, it will probably get rid of Mareks. But me with the trees it's impossible. 

I use Virkon above all because it because that's what the chicken houses and livestock processors use. It kills viruses including Marek's. It "may" also kill Marek's sprayed on plywood, where most other chemicals won't treat a pourous surface. A tub lasts for years. I've had my $40.00 tub for 6 years or more now. Virkon will not treat the ground. But it makes me feel better spraying it on the ground anyway-you never know. Most germicides and viruscides only work on non-porous surfaces.

Sue, you got some good information there. Your atom bomb is about right. I do believe many flocks can carry Marek's because the older chickens do become resistant. It's when you have chicks hatch- and develop paralysis 6 weeks later (more or less). Even resistant chickens spread the virus.

Most depends on your priorities. I have Marek's so I can't hatch eggs with a hen. Incubator chicks are immediately vaccinated and quarantined for 6 weeks. Since I can close my flock and contain the virus, my priority is my chickens. Either they are older and resistant or vaccinated. I have 4 hens that are 8-10 years old.

Marek's is only part of the problem. Adults have immunosuppression. The virus takes over the factory that produces some of the antibodies. So my chickens, if sick, usually end up with common bacteria or cocci making them sick. So I'm always on the lookout for anyone that is slightly unthrifty. I think I've lost more chickens to immunosuppression than to Marek's.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> ME, if you live in the dessert and burn your property, yes, it will probably get rid of Mareks. But me with the trees it's impossible.
> 
> I use Virkon above all because it because that's what the chicken houses and livestock processors use. It kills viruses including Marek's. It "may" also kill Marek's sprayed on plywood, where most other chemicals won't treat a pourous surface. A tub lasts for years. I've had my $40.00 tub for 6 years or more now. Virkon will not treat the ground. But it makes me feel better spraying it on the ground anyway-you never know. Most germicides and viruscides only work on non-porous surfaces.
> 
> ...


I hear you there. I bought chicks from a breeder earlier this year. They have slowly dropped one by one. The 2 birds I sent for necropsy they said had Mareks, but in light of recent problems I believe they had/have lymphoid leukosis - similar but not the same virus.
I now believe Gomez had LL and a concurrent infection killed him d/t little/no immune system. His brother is now showing signs of possible osteopetrosis - LL.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I ordered the vikron s on amazon .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't hatch, I have 55 in the house as she is totally blind and the other chickens were bullying her away from the food... double edge sword. I saved her but killed any chance of me having chicks in the house....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I ended up hatching my last 2 batches in my closet. 
I have a blind on in a separate small pen where she has learned where everything is. And she has a companion. Her weight is good. She got a haircut last night and her face schmeared with Vaseline type ointment.

I wonder if powdering everything including the birds will eventually get rid of them. I don't think the frontline worked. So I'll be trying Ivermectin pour on. Either one with bug powder. 

My bonafide Marek's symptoms with Marek's have been: paralysis (mostly under 10 months), lack of ability to aim and actually pick up pellets, a cloudy eye, or an oval pupil. All wasted. With 2-3 they started with paralysis and it worked it's way up and paralyzed their wings and eventually they also lost control of their neck. I've had 6 week old
either show paralysis or just slow silent gasping. Most lost their ability to pick up pellets but look like their eating. All of them appeared happy or content through the whole thing.
Well those were my symptoms noted. The "typhoid Mary" did not display Marek's for a long time. I had also had a few hatches that did not get symptoms. I don't know why.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I've had none of the mareks symptoms except 55 went blind in one eye . And I thought it was being bullied and picked on by one of my.other hens who is a bitch.
Otherwise I've had no symptoms that match mareks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If you've had Marek's from 55, you should have lost chicks prior to getting the Bredas, especially "around" 6 weeks, "possible" paralysis, or wasting.

Chickens can go blind for other reasons. 55 would be positive either way now. If she had it, you would have seen some chicks before the Bredas , even possibly a few chicks that died for "no reason".


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, it looks like I'm going to have to cull Lurch. Today he can hardly stand, legs won't seem to co-operate. I will give him 24 hours poor little bugger


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

None died until.the 3 came in oct. They tested positive fir mareks. I've not lost any chicks prior to the bredas coming oct 28. After the 3 came I lost 2 pullets thanksgiving and the day after. That's it. I've had numerous chicks I've hatched in with the adults once they were old enough.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 3 tested positive with blood tests for mareks. 2 that I got in july (6 total i bought in july)tested positive for mg with a blood test


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hawk killed 2. Weasel.killed 2
Two tsc hens died of wry neck and lash egg.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanksgiving a 5 month old died from not eating , sneezing. The other one died of a worm overload


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

As far as Marek's goes, it can be pretty easy to pin down who brought it in if you can go by history. Aside from that All your chickens will test positive for Marek's whether they become symptomatic or not. 

One question I have that I can't find an answer for is if a chick is vaccinated for Marek's, it's a "safe" exposure. So how do you differentiate between a true Marek's exposure and a vaccine exposure? Like if I have "virgin" chicks that got the vaccine, will they test positive for Marek's? Maybe it depends on testing for the actual virus and not testing for antibodies?

I wish I knew more about mg and how that figures into things.

Before I knew I had Marek's, I was losing about 10% of my adults for a year or two. It seemed like they just stopped eating but still looked like they were eating. I didn't know what it was. I had raised a few batches of chicks that were fine but that was probably due to the virus not being concentrated enough. Then I lost 10/10 chicks, one by one with paralysis. The first 2 I had treated for broken legs! LOL. But the 3rd one - I knew.

Typhoid Mary was in with 5 silkies. 2 males, 3 hens. One rooster was my first victim. The others survived it. They were probably 12-18 months old. Then I had gotten up to 9 silkies (hatched under mom) when Typhoid Mary died. I don't know why the others didn't die. But it is said that Marek's follows No rules. You feel like your fighting a ghost. It mimics any other ailment. 

Today I've gotten to 9 silkies hatched 2 years ago, vaccinated and quarantined, and now 2 years old. I vaccinated them. I think I have more demises with hatchery-vaccinated chicks. Right now I have 6 hatchery chicks that are now 6 weeks old, and recently put out in a pen near the flocks. 

Having Marek's or MG in a flock with maintenance does not mean the end of happiness. I think Bredas bring you a lot of happiness and don't let anything ruin that. Marek's alone would be safe to sell eggs. With MG I don't know. I know you are very very lucky to have a medical team that really wants to help you. Most of us are not that lucky. I guess I'm lucky that the head of my animal disease lab can be reached by phone and will spend time on the phone.

Sorry I ramble on but I like to post whatever my experiences have been. There has never been a backyard/pet chicken population like today. Maybe this will bring better meds .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bill reminded me of Nikki. A polish I had for a year. She died from a worm overload and had stopped eating, she had a large hard lump on her chest . She was older when I got her. Laid an egg every now and then.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Mg passes thru to chicks from egg. Some people dip the eggs in a oxine wash to prevent the mg from going to the chick but I don't know if it's true. .
.
My neighbor had had chickens die for no reason, a few were found in the coop dead with the door shut. Some she brought into her house cause they looked sick then died. Others killed by hawks. . She gets most of hers from hatcheries, she did take a flock from her daughters friend, and I had sold her a ccl rooster with 4 hens 3 years ago that I had gotten .


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Mg passes thru to chicks from egg. Some people dip the eggs in a oxine wash to prevent the mg from going to the chick but I don't know if it's true. .
> .
> My neighbor had had chickens die for no reason, a few were found in the coop dead with the door shut. Some she brought into her house cause they looked sick then died. Others killed by hawks. . She gets most of hers from hatcheries, she did take a flock from her daughters friend, and I had sold her a ccl rooster with 4 hens 3 years ago that I had gotten .


Your first paragraph is partially true. The eggs are dipped in antibiotic/disinfectant, but when the chicks hatch, they are blood tested - if they test +ve they are culled.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I heard that sue but wasn't sure of it was really true


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MG passes "mother" to "child". I'll drag my giant book out later and look it up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's a link to Virkon
http://virkon.us/wp-content/uploads/sites/15/2017/11/EPA-39967-137_Virkon-S_10lb_20170513.pdf


----------

